# Screen print vs digital



## pollyoscarmax (Jun 12, 2005)

I need to understand the pros and cons of screen printing vs digital printing. i am wanting to print single art work designs in large quality, but would like the flexibility to have a individual custumized shirts in teh same theme. Quality is very important. Help!


----------



## photodiver (Apr 27, 2005)

Hello,
Costs........ This is the big difference. Screen printing is cheaper the more you print. Digital Printing is great for single/custom orders. Most screen printers don't do single orders. If you are doing a large quantity of the same image/graphic, then screen printing is the way to go.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

I responded to this in pretty good detail in another thread - http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=298


----------



## smeshy123 (Jun 12, 2005)

^Hey, thats my post u responsed to! Hehe, it was a great help...go check it out.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Closing this thread to consolidate the discussion in the other thread opened about the same topic:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=298


----------

